# "Puffer" . . .



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

No, not "fluffer" ! Once upon a time on ATOH "What Is It ?" Tommy Silva had a hand saw "puffer". Mounts to a hand saw, had a piston inside and worked like the puffer on a scroll saw to blow away sawdust. While I doubt it did a very efficient job I was trying to get one 'cause I thought it was kinda cool. Anyone ever happened across one ? Or who might have manufactured it ?


----------

